# [Dutch NR] Mats 17.21 Square-1 Single



## Stefan (Feb 26, 2009)

Mats Valk or Erik Akkersdijk... who's getting the Dutch record here? Notice how Erik looks when he sees the scramble.

In "HD": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Pb2nqvJf0&fmt=22


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool this was caught on tape. Some bad lockups at the last steps for Erik. He told me he got very nervous after the result by Mats.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 26, 2009)

whoa! Easy cube shape, huh? 

congratz to both of them (and how come didn't got a 37.xx instead of a 15 at this scramble?)


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks like Erik is like WTF?!

Nice solve ! ! !


----------



## coolmission (Feb 26, 2009)

Already saw this on your youtube acount  But very good battle  loved Erik's reaction to his scramble


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2009)

This was an insanely easy scramble. Erik did 10 twists up to a Z perm and middle layer flip (2 were unnecessary if he looked ahead). I could've had a 9 on this scramble :/


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

Yah it's quite annoying to hear people talk about a time+scramble when you are doing the exact same scramble at that moment. Kinda makes you nervous when you hear people wondering like 'who had the NR? Erik with 18.00, wohoo I beat that then, oh he's doing this scramble too now' etc etc. kinda frustrating....
Not that I want to sound like a crybaby but if it wasn't for that I would do sub-15 at least...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

Erik said:


> Yah it's quite annoying to hear people talk about a time+scramble when you are doing the exact same scramble at that moment. Kinda makes you nervous when you hear people wondering like 'who had the NR? Erik with 18.00, wohoo I beat that then, oh he's doing this scramble too now' etc etc. kinda frustrating....
> Not that I want to sound like a crybaby but if it wasn't for that I would do sub-15 at least...


M&M's can solve that problem in 2 different ways


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

1. M&M's in my ears so I don't hear other people talking?
2. M&M's in Mats' mouth so he doesn't talk?
3. M&M's somewhere else so Mats has other things brought to his attention?
4. a wall of M&M's between the competitors area and the people solving? This wall will stand so long!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

Erik said:


> 1. M&M's in my ears so I don't hear other people talking?
> 2. M&M's in Mats' mouth so he doesn't talk?
> 3. M&M's somewhere else so Mats has other things brought to his attention?
> 4. a wall of M&M's between the competitors area and the people solving? This wall will stand so long!


I meant 1 & 2, but you get bonus points for 4 (is probably against WCA rules)

And nice use of the sarcastic smilie!

P.S. for anyone that thinks 1 isn't a good option.... I did that at German Nationals 2008 and they work very well. No visible color markings are left in the ears if you can solve reasonably fast (and by that I mean 5 minutes). The biggest problem is that you continuously want to remove the M&M's in order to eat them


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 26, 2009)

Hahaha I love you reaction Erik 

P.S. - Mats owned you


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 26, 2009)

the square 1 looks like fun... anyone recommend it? i mite get one


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The biggest problem is that you continuously want to remove the M&M's in order to eat them



Then you don't have enough M&M's around...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2009)

Erik said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem is that you continuously want to remove the M&M's in order to eat them
> ...



After they've been in your ears? Gross Arnaud.


----------

